# Embarrassed b/c visiting the MAC store too often



## GertiL (Feb 10, 2008)

Recently I completely got hooked onto MAC. It started with a make over beginning of Jan. Now I visit the store every weekend and spending a lot of money. I love the colors, I love the inspiration I get from the MAs.

But I'm starting to feel embarassed for going there again. Spending money again. As if the MAs look at me, "well, there is the MAC addict again". They are very nice and friendly by the way. Probably all in my mind .

Does anyone recognize this feeling? As long as it makes me happy, I try to bypass my embarassement. Would love to know your experiences.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 10, 2008)

*That's funny..'Cause that's exactly how I feel, too...Except I don't go there every wkend., the mall is too far away ('bout an hour), and I always go w/ my hubby, 'cause we like to stroll the mall together, so I wait for his days off...But, still...They all know me, and when I come up to the counter, they're like "Hey girl.." It's a lil' embarrassing to me; but they are all very nice. I mostly just go to the MACY's counter..I like the M/A's best over there..

In reality, we are embarrassed, but they are probably thrilled to see us...What's better then a guaranteed sale (and a big one at that) when you work on commission??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## GertiL (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*That's funny..'Cause that's exactly how I feel, too...Except I don't go there every wkend., the mall is too far away ('bout an hour), and I always go w/ my hubby, 'cause we like to stroll the mall together, so I wait for his days off...But, still...They all know me, and when I come up to the counter, they're like "Hey girl.." It's a lil' embarrassing to me; but they are all very nice. I mostly just go to the MACY's counter..I like the M/A's best over there..*

*In reality, we are embarrassed, but they are probably thrilled to see us...What's better then a guaranteed sale (and a big one at that) when you work on commission??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I tell that to myself too, that they are thrilled to see me. 
The MAC store is only 20 minutes from here. It's my regular once a week shopping trip. Ang good for exercise as well because I go on my bike. At least that's what I'm saying to myself.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 10, 2008)

I know EXACTLY what you mean. I don't go every week but sometimes when I see the same MAs I feel like they're thinking, " Oh that girl's here!" haha, but maybe I can start a nice customer/ employee relationship with them.


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

I send my order to the Mac Pro by fax


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 10, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel!  Especially during December, I was there around 3x a week, because I was already in the mall for Christmas shopping, and I'd stop in and just pick up one or two things.  Plus, I like to take my time browsing, and even though I always buy _something _I still felt like they must have thought I was a nutjob for milling around for 25 minutes.


----------



## sxyeyed1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh i definitely feel the same way i started going so much the MA'S constantly ask me why aren't i working there cause they love the way i do my make up. One of my favorite ma there actually convinced me to go to the school she went to and I start there in 2 wks....so wish me luck....I am also a current sephora addict...lol.....


----------



## Odette (Feb 10, 2008)

I definitely empathize. I normally go to the pro store but when I went to the free standing store in a mall by me one of the MA's there recognized me from the pro store and asked if I was a MA too. She even asked for my pro card. I cringed. I have to stop buying make-up.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 10, 2008)

I feel the same way, but not about MAC--I never get to go there!  LOL  But nearly every week the walgreens by me has some sort or BOGO sale, whether it is HIP, my shampoo, hairdye, Wet N Wild nailpolishes, etc.  And that is the only time I there, and I think they are making rude comments about me in their head!!

But if I lived closer to MAC or Sephora, I would be thinking the exact same thing you are!!.


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah .. I get asked about the Pro Card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. don't I wish


----------



## bartp (Feb 10, 2008)

I recognize the feeling. Mac has been here in Belgium for a year, and I would frequently check to see if they had anything new. I was waiting for the buzz or excitement in my mind to die down, but so far I still get excited by a new launch or collection. I might buy a bit less now, but people know me, and in the beginning I thought it would seem weird too... eventually you learn that the people working at the MAC store would do the same as you do, if they weren't working there....

and how about this:
- we go and buy groceries every week but we don't feel weird about that. We buy bread every day and that 's not weird. we put on makeup every day so why not check back frequently. It's fun it's harmless.
- people buying alcohol every day or cigarettes every day probably never feel as bad as we think that we might feel


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 10, 2008)

I have been identified as an addict.  ((sigh))  I order online now.  LOL


----------



## GertiL (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxyeyed1* 

 
_Oh i definitely feel the same way i started going so much the MA'S constantly ask me why aren't i working there cause they love the way i do my make up. One of my favorite ma there actually convinced me to go to the school she went to and I start there in 2 wks....so wish me luck....I am also a current sephora addict...lol....._

 
Good luck at the school! I would love to do a make up training.
Have fun.


----------



## GertiL (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_I definitely empathize. I normally go to the pro store but when I went to the free standing store in a mall by me one of the MA's there recognized me from the pro store and asked if I was a MA too. She even asked for my pro card. I cringed. I have to stop buying make-up._

 
Don't stop. It's too much fun.


----------



## VioletB (Feb 10, 2008)

I was reading through the thread and I was thinking..
I guarantee probably 95% of the people that work at your local MAC counter/store/whatever were probably in the same position before they started working there.
"I'm an addict and I can't get away!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thus: Now their addiction pays them.


----------



## GertiL (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_I recognize the feeling. Mac has been here in Belgium for a year, and I would frequently check to see if they had anything new. I was waiting for the buzz or excitement in my mind to die down, but so far I still get excited by a new launch or collection. I might buy a bit less now, but people know me, and in the beginning I thought it would seem weird too... eventually you learn that the people working at the MAC store would do the same as you do, if they weren't working there....

and how about this:
- we go and buy groceries every week but we don't feel weird about that. We buy bread every day and that 's not weird. we put on makeup every day so why not check back frequently. It's fun it's harmless.
- people buying alcohol every day or cigarettes every day probably never feel as bad as we think that we might feel _

 
I look at it as beginners addiction too, it will calm down. Who am I kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And I agree, we use make up everyday, why feel embarassed buying it, it is harmless and fun.

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm in good company here. And I don't feel that weird anymore.


----------



## amoona (Feb 10, 2008)

FYI ladies - we LOVE our repeats and MAC addicts. You guys make it fun because we started out as you guys and we can actually have a fun conversation about make-up with you because you love the samethings we love! *Don't hide from us, we love you!!*


----------



## TUPRNUT (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_FYI ladies - we LOVE our repeats and MAC addicts. You guys make it fun because we started out as you guys and we can actually have a fun conversation about make-up with you because you love the samethings we love! *Don't hide from us, we love you!!*_

 

Good to know!  I've started to order some things online just so they don't feel like:
a) I'm stalking them OR
b) I'm a complete loser and spend all my time at the mall

Well, I do spend A LOT of time at the mall, actually.  Hmmm...


----------



## kokometro (Feb 10, 2008)

I know that feeling.  I'm in there so much, the manager told me she's going to make me start pulling products.  She also told me that many of the artists with mac started out the same way as me.  They call me now to tell me about the new stuff. I love it. I call them friends, so I'm not embarrassed anymore.    I'm very lucky that my husband supports me in my love of MAC.. He bought me  Mac before I even heard of it. He knows what I'd like. The Artists love him because he's so cool about it.  One of the artists told me that she always misses her exit because she's thinking about the new stuff.. she works there!! lol. I guess knowing that makes it not so embarrassing!!

I'm not doing a 12 step program anytime soon!


----------



## *KT* (Feb 10, 2008)

When I went in for a few things one day and came back two days later for 'one last thing'.  I jokingly said, "I swear I'm not a stalker!" and he laughed and said, "Oh, there are others who are here a lot more than you are!"  

I guess I feel like I'm there a lot because the mall is across the street from my job, so when I visit the mall I park at Macy's.  My MAC counter is right at the mall entrance/Macy's exit, so I am forever walking/stopping by. =D


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 10, 2008)

girl, you are def. not alone! i go there wayyy too often but the MAs at my MAC are super cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One time one MA was like "Hey! How r u? Weren't u just here the other day?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just laughed and said "yeah, i'm back again!"  LOL.. don't be ashamed about it, they want you to keep coming back and spending money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe..


----------



## blahblah03 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd probably feel that way, but i have 3 MAC's near me since im in between 2 malls. so yeah i never go to the same mac. Hahaha


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG I just had this feeling last weekend during my visit to our MAC counter.  I go there probably only 1-2X a month but would spend quite a sum during each visit.  The last time I could sense a few stares from the MAs there.  They're probably wondering why I need so much make-up or something or how I could spend so much each time I'm there.  Well I ended up feeling really uncomfortable right before I left.  But what's weird is that they're the ones who call me up whenever there's anything new in their store.  Weird.


----------



## user79 (Feb 11, 2008)

I sometimes feel that way too, there's only 1 small counter in my city so I can't even switch it up by visiting different locations. And the thing is, whenever I go to MAC I am barely ever wearing a lot of makeup, so they are probably thinking, 'what on earth does she _do _with all that makeup?'

LOL


----------



## RaynelleM (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I sometimes feel that way too, there's only 1 small counter in my city so I can't even switch it up by visiting different locations. And the thing is, whenever I go to MAC I am barely ever wearing a lot of makeup, so they are probably thinking, 'what on earth does she do with all that makeup?'

LOL_

 
LOL … I always think the exact same thing cuz I usually go to MAC after work so I have very natural/subdued make-up on!! And then what usually happens is the poor MA will show me stuff and I’ll say oh I already have that and that and that and she’s prob thinking why the hell aren’t you wearing any of it?![/font]
There are 2 MAC counters (@ the Bay), a MAC Pro Store and a MAC store in the downtown area alone and I hardly ever go to the same one twice in a row so I have yet to be recognized by an MA!!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GertiL* 

 
_Recently I completely got hooked onto MAC. It started with a make over beginning of Jan. Now I visit the store every weekend and spending a lot of money. I love the colors, I love the inspiration I get from the MAs.

But I'm starting to feel embarassed for going there again. Spending money again. As if the MAs look at me, "well, there is the MAC addict again". They are very nice and friendly by the way. Probably all in my mind .

Does anyone recognize this feeling? As long as it makes me happy, I try to bypass my embarassement. Would love to know your experiences._

 
 If you can afford it, enjoy it, and it's not illegal, immoral, or unethical to do so then go all you want.  I'm a straight guy and I LOVE going to the MAC store.  In fact that's about the only way my spouse can get me to the mall.  Which reminds me... childless weekend coming up.  MAC STORE IT IS BABY!!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 11, 2008)

Nah, you shouldn't. You'll become very versed in MAC's products, what works for you and be a savvy shopper.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 11, 2008)

I feel the same way. I go about two or three times a month and I switch between the two locations that are here so it doesn't look like I go as often. But people working at both stores recognize me now anyway and I guess it just feels weird.


----------



## gatsby (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_If you can afford it, enjoy it, and it's not illegal, immoral, or unethical to do so then go all you want.  I'm a straight guy and I LOVE going to the MAC store.  In fact that's about the only way my spouse can get me to the mall.  Which reminds me... childless weekend coming up.  MAC STORE IT IS BABY!!!!_

 
You, sir, are awesome. Just so you know.


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2008)

Once i went to MAC 2 days in a row because they gave me an empty box of the hollidays pigment set, the MA said to me he saw me walk in  "omg you are here everyday, you're addcited!"

I was soo embarrased!!


----------



## foreverymoment (Feb 11, 2008)

i go to mine all the time.  i was there on Friday, I'll be there tomorrow with my friend (though i'm not buying anything) and then I'll be there on Wednesday to buy my FAFI haul...HAHAHAHA...


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I sometimes feel that way too, there's only 1 small counter in my city so I can't even switch it up by visiting different locations. And the thing is, whenever I go to MAC I am barely ever wearing a lot of makeup, so they are probably thinking, 'what on earth does she do with all that makeup?'

LOL_

 
Yes same here! I go to MAC without make-up and they're probably thinking the same thing lol.   I probably wouldn't even want to go there with make-up cos they'll probably judge my make-up application, etc.. haha!


----------



## stv578 (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I sometimes feel that way too, there's only 1 small counter in my city so I can't even switch it up by visiting different locations. And the thing is, whenever I go to MAC I am barely ever wearing a lot of makeup, so they are probably thinking, 'what on earth does she do with all that makeup?'

LOL_

 
LOL! I do the same thing! I usually go in the mornings after dropping my son off to preschool and i have my daughter with me, soooo, no, i don't have any make-up on at that point... i have paranoia some days when I encounter a sales associate that isn't friendly, but there are a few girls at my local counter that are super nice, so I try to wait till they can help me!!!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gatsby* 

 
_You, sir, are awesome. Just so you know._

 
*blush* 

I haven't seen some of the MUA's since Christmas and I love cracking jokes with them and watching husbands / boyfriends getting dragged in looking like they're walking the green mile.  Also I really enjoy it when I can see that my wife wants something but doesn't want to spend 'that kind of money' on it and I can get it for her.  Strangely my 15 year old son said he'd pass on going with us.  I'm going to have to have a serious talk with that boy soon.  'hey bud you know where to find girls?' 'where' 'WHERE THEY SHOP YOU MORON'.


----------



## discopie (Feb 12, 2008)

omg... i feel the same way. i probably go like once every 1-2 wks.... but for a while i was going 1-2xs PER week. the ma's now recognize me and it embarrasses me. my husband thinks i'm silly for feeling this way. haha.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I only go to MAC once a month, and they know me...and they know what colours I wear, and they always have my lipsticks ready for me (they keep my list).  I go through like three lipsticks a week....


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, yeah...they all recognize me and at least one knows my name!!  But I take that as a compliment and I always get fantastic service.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

Sephora is a different matter. I go there like twice a week...I always need something....blotting papers, Fibrewig, Givenchey Mystic Pink Lipstick, etc. I have to test things out. I do buy alot of products, and they are like "Back again?" I've never returned anything, I don't give anyone a hard time, so they are all nice to me and stop and small talk. Sometimes they call me at home and let me know if some special is dropping by the store and if I'd like to meet a certain artist.  My NARS( at N>M>) rep also calls me at home and lets me now what is going on on the inside. ...Its always a good idea to be a nice customer and treat the people who are giving you their attention your respect. You may even make some lasting friends....
Yeah, I'm a little embaressed by my makeup addiction, but that's my thing. i mean if you go grocery shopping and the same people check you out every Monday night do they imagine you have a gluttony problem? "Back again? Buying more food? You bought spinach last week, what happened to it?"  
Makeup is a useable commodity...you use it up (or you hate it and give it away,lol) and then you need more.....


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_i mean if you go grocery shopping and the same people check you out every Monday night do they imagine you have a gluttony problem? "Back again? Buying more food? You bought spinach last week, what happened to it?" 
Makeup is a useable commodity...you use it up (or you hate it and give it away,lol) and then you need more....._

 





ITA!  Plus, even more so with MAC, they're always coming out with new colors and since the website swatches are notoriously horrific, then the best way to check everything out is to go in person.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 12, 2008)

I feel that way with buying stuff online... and the UPS guy. Today he said "You get a lot of things don't you?" I laughed. And he continued to say "I don't even have to look who it is anymore, I'm getting to know you."

EMBARRASSING.

However, at least I'm not a QVC/HSN person. THEN I'd be embarrassed.


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Feb 12, 2008)

Honestly you have nothing to be embarrassed about. When I was working at Banana Republic I would see the same two or three women ATLEAST once a week. Many of them were older than me, I'm 22, but they always recognized me as I did with them..and they would ask for my help. And it was nice to know they trusted the store so much to continue to shop there. They're just loyal BR customers, as you are to MAC. Absolutely nothing to be embarassed about. You're giving them your money, lol..they don't care if you come ten times a day..although that would be over the border obsessive ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I got addicted to MAC I was buying stuff left & right. I think it's always like that when you find something new & exciting you like..you want to keep buying it. And hey it's good to become "friends" with the MA's because they're better able to help you pick out colors, they'll probably invite you to instore events..etc. So no shame in the game!


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Sephora is a different matter. I go there like twice a week...I always need something....blotting papers, Fibrewig, Givenchey Mystic Pink Lipstick, etc. I have to test things out. I do buy alot of products, and they are like "Back again?" I've never returned anything, I don't give anyone a hard time, so they are all nice to me and stop and small talk. Sometimes they call me at home and let me know if some special is dropping by the store and if I'd like to meet a certain artist. My NARS( at N>M>) rep also calls me at home and lets me now what is going on on the inside. ...Its always a good idea to be a nice customer and treat the people who are giving you their attention your respect. You may even make some lasting friends....
Yeah, I'm a little embaressed by my makeup addiction, but that's my thing. i mean if you go grocery shopping and the same people check you out every Monday night do they imagine you have a gluttony problem? "Back again? Buying more food? You bought spinach last week, what happened to it?" 
Makeup is a useable commodity...you use it up (or you hate it and give it away,lol) and then you need more....._

 

How do you use your Fiberwig? I have it, but can't for the life of me see any difference!!!!!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeaceLoveVogue* 

 
_How do you use your Fiberwig? I have it, but can't for the life of me see any difference!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I jiggle the wang horizontally the first run through so I get volume, I let it dry and then I get a ton on product on the end of my wand and hit the tips of my lashes over and over again till I build those little fibres all the way up to my brows if I desire. Got to let it dry a little inbetween.....I can burn through a tube in a week if I'm lash crazy, but I haven't found any product quite as buildable as Fibrewig, its way more fibre-full than Diorshow! Just takes alittle practice....I've since thrown out my Smashbox primer.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_ i mean if you go grocery shopping and the same people check you out every Monday night do they imagine you have a gluttony problem? "Back again? Buying more food? You bought spinach last week, what happened to it?"  _

 
  Wow thats why everybody says 'HEY TRUNKMONKEY' when I go to the liquor store


----------



## GertiL (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I feel that way with buying stuff online... and the UPS guy. Today he said "You get a lot of things don't you?" I laughed. And he continued to say "I don't even have to look who it is anymore, I'm getting to know you."

EMBARRASSING.

However, at least I'm not a QVC/HSN person. THEN I'd be embarrassed._

 
My online orders are delivered at the grocery store I live above. Sometimes 2 packages a week. And with that I don't feel embarrassed.


----------

